# Disk Space



## hac3ru (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello. I have a problem with FreeBSD 9... I installed the system, default kernel and everything. I set up the DHCP, ipfw and pf.conf... That's all I need for now. The problem is that yesterday everything worked like a charm. Today, the disk is 109% full. 

```
cd /boot
du
```
 returns: 

```
56      ./defaults
8       ./firmware
370544  ./kernel
8       ./modules
8       ./zfs
372920  .
```
Is this normal?
The problem is that DHCP can't start because

```
/: write failed, filesystem is full
```
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2012)

hac3ru said:
			
		

> Hello. I have a problem with FreeBSD 9... I installed the system, default kernel and everything.



Since you are out of space, a logical question would be "how big was the partition or disk used?"



> I set up the DHCP, ipfw and pf.conf... That's all I need for now. The problem is that yesterday everything worked like a charm. Today, the disk is 109% full.
> 
> ```
> cd /boot
> ...



Normal?  No.  Looking in /boot really doesn't tell anything other than that it is not the problem.  For a start, answer the question above and show the output of df -h.


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry. I forgot to specify that I'm using an 80Gb HDD.
The problem is solved now. I deleted all the logs... Still, i had to restart the system before it was cleared and that kind of messed me up cause I was expecting to see the space free after I removed the logs... DHCP did a huge log... Deleted it and now it's ok...
Thanks for help. I hope it's everything ok now. Have a nice evening


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 25, 2012)

hac3ru said:
			
		

> I set up the DHCP, *ipfw and pf.conf*... That's all I need for now.



Assuming that's not a typo, pf.conf does not configure the ipfw firewall, it is used to configure rules for the pf firewall. They are two different firewalls, choose one or the other. 

Personally, I like the pf firewall best. If that's what you choose you would use these parameters in your /etc/rc.conf file to enable it:


```
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
pf_flags=""
pflog_enable="YES"
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pflog"
pflog_flags=""
```


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 25, 2012)

Ermm... I`m using pf.conf for ports and stuff... Firewall basically. IPFW is used for bandwidth control... I`m used this way so ...


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 26, 2012)

hac3ru said:
			
		

> Sorry. I forgot to specify that I'm using an 80Gb HDD.
> The problem is solved now. I deleted all the logs... Still, i had to restart the system before it was cleared and that kind of messed me up cause I was expecting to see the space free after I removed the logs... DHCP did a huge log... Deleted it and now it's ok...
> Thanks for help. I hope it's everything ok now. Have a nice evening



Disk space is returned when all processes that were using the deleted files are terminated, you probably could have restarted the DHCP service instead of rebooting the entire system


----------

